# Bolens Garden Tractor Page



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Good information on Bolens equipment. :thumbsup: 


click here


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Been going there for awhile. Also there are a few good clubs at yahoo groups, as well as a bolens classified club. Real helpful people dedicated to keeping the old bolens' alive. The best part part is like here it is an "adult" group, no bashing just help.

Chief
Do you have a bolens? If so, what model?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

No sixchows, I just came across what looked like a real helpful website and wanted to give you guys a helping hand. :thumbsup:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Chief! Good looking out!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I kind of know how you feel sixchows it seems like all of the Bolens that where made there would be someone else out there that has one. But i guess they haven found this site yet:captain: But hang in there and maybe soon there will be more as the word of this forum spreadsconcert 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

sixchows, the best thing you can do is to keep plugging away at post in the Bolen section even if not that many reply. Eventually folks will start looking and replying and the momentum will pick up. They have to having something to read first though. Hang in there! :thumbsup:


----------

